# Sliding foward on my saddle



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

New to roadbikeing and just completed my 100th mi.or so.I have read about having your saddle level as a good starting point for rideing.After a few rides and "tweeking"the seat position back each time, I still feel as though I'm sliding foward during my rides.I don't feel streched out on the bike,but find myself having to push myself back up the seat.I set a book across the saddle and leveled it that way.Is this always accurate or does it depend on how the seat is curved up in the back or curved down in the nose?If so, does it come down to "what feels right" rather than the bubble on my level.Right now its slightly tilted back.I will go a little more but don't want to over do it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

What type of saddle are your riding? 

How did you set the amount of setback for your saddle, or to put it another way how far behind the bottom bracket is the nose of your saddle? You could try moving the saddle forward some, or a stem with shorter reach, impossible to do more than guess though via the internet.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Assuming your fit is correct, you can start by tilting the nose of the saddle up a bit. Forget the level.....you're not hanging a picture.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

There's a lot to be said for "what feels right."


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jiggerjake said:


> New to roadbikeing and just completed my 100th mi.or so.I have read about having your saddle level as a good starting point for rideing.After a few rides and "tweeking"the seat position back each time, I still feel as though I'm sliding foward during my rides.I don't feel streched out on the bike,but find myself having to push myself back up the seat.I set a book across the saddle and leveled it that way.Is this always accurate or does it depend on how the seat is curved up in the back or curved down in the nose?If so, does it come down to "what feels right" rather than the bubble on my level.Right now its slightly tilted back.I will go a little more but don't want to over do it.


It would be helpful to have some background info to better understand your current situation and offer advice on how to remedy it. Namely, did you purchase from a bike shop where you were sized/ fitted and test rode the bike, allowing for tweaks to the initial fit? If not, what course did you take? Also, any pain or numbness, or simply sliding forward?

In lieu of that info, generally speaking excessive reach and/ or saddle position contribute to what you describe. I wouldn't compensate for reach by readjusting fore/ aft saddle position, but if starting out level didn't work, a slight upward tilt at the tip may help. Methods vary, but I use a metal yardstick, resting it atop the saddle parallel with the TT. Then I take measurements from ground to yardstick, just ahead of the saddle, and another just behind the stem. Usually a _slight_ tilt will suffice - no more than 5 mm's difference from the first measurement to the second. Obviously the bike has to be placed on level ground.

That said, it would be preferable to have the info mentioned_ before _deciding on the best remedy, because a full fitting might be in order - and that assumes sizing is correct.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

It could also be you subconsciously realizing your legs work better more over the pedals. Just because your upper body isn't stretched doesn't mean your butt/knees are where they should be over the pedals.
Not saying that's it off course......just another thing to consider.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

10ae1203 said:


> There's a lot to be said for "what feels right."


+1

Though I have no doubt that pro fitting can be beneficial, especially for those who want/need to eek every bit of performance out of there ride, for the casual rider, finding what's comfortable for you will keep you riding longer and more often.

Try tipping the nose just slightly upward, then spend some significant time riding. I've made the mistake of making adjustments and not giving myself sufficient time to see if it worked, before adjusting something else. I ended up chasing my tail (no pun intended) and eventually found that the first adjustment I made was the right one. FWIW


----------



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone who responded.
Here is a little more info on the matter: Saddle is Fizik,Aliante,the setback from the bb to the nose is 2 3/4" The bike is a Giant Defy Adv.and was purchased for the taller head tube and more relaxed geo.I have already dropped down to a 90mm stem.at 6deg.and my hands still get numb.I am 6' with a 36"inseam,wich is my biggest problem I think.The bike is a large.I tried the m/l size and it was just to small(too much seatpost and a shorter HT=to much reach to the drops.
The bike was never really fitted at the LBS.They basically adjusted the seat ht.and I was on my way.
I'm seriously considering a pro-fit but wanted to get some miles on first.Does the saddle setback seem to be in the ballpark?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jiggerjake said:


> Thanks everyone who responded.
> Here is a little more info on the matter: Saddle is Fizik,Aliante,the setback from the bb to the nose is 2 3/4" The bike is a Giant Defy Adv.and was purchased for the taller head tube and more relaxed geo.I have already dropped down to a 90mm stem.at 6deg.and my hands still get numb.I am 6' with a 36"inseam,wich is my biggest problem I think.The bike is a large.I tried the m/l size and it was just to small(too much seatpost and a shorter HT=to much reach to the drops.
> The bike was never really fitted at the LBS.They basically adjusted the seat ht.and I was on my way.
> I'm seriously considering a pro-fit but wanted to get some miles on first.Does the saddle setback seem to be in the ballpark?


In light of this info, IMO you need to take a step back and look at the bigger picture. First, you need to work with a reputable shop with an experienced fitter to determine if your current bike is sized correctly for you, because if it isn't no adjustments to fit will be optimal. I suspect you're ok on sizing, but it would be good to have that verified.

If the bike is sized correctly, you need to work with the fitter to get your fit right. Experiencing numbness means there's excessive weight/ pressure in a given area, and if _overall_ fit isn't right, saddle tilt (or setback) might not be enough to correct it - or there will be another fit issue that needs to be addressed. So it's best to start from scratch on fit, because you never had one. 

Since you're so new to road riding, I'm not sure I think a _pro _fit is necessary just yet, but a _decent_ fitting definitely is. And from what you've offered, I doubt you'd be opposed to a fit session.

One last thought. It's a shame that your LBS didn't offer better service, but you've already invested in the bike, so why stop half way and end up either riding in pain or not riding at all. IMO the benefits of a good fit are well worth both the efforts and cost.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

FWIW, I always felt I was sliding forward on my saddle until I adjusted the angle. On my seat, I laid a flat piece of 1/2"-thick plexiglas on top and put on a digital level and ended up with ~2 or 3 degrees of nose-up tilt, if I remember correctly.

Asad


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

This may not work for others but one way I determine saddle tilt is by sitting straight up in the saddle and riding no handed as if you're stretching. If I slide forward as I pedal I adjust by tilting the saddle nose up a bit until there is no sliding forward. This is how I determine the right saddle tilt.


----------

